# Hello Everyone!



## manderz1809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello, I am Miranda Mitchell. I live in Ohio and I am 13 years old. I watch lots of anime (and love to eat ramen) I have a deep interest in pentcak-silat, I am going to take lessons in November. Any of you professionals have tips for me?:idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome Miranda! Hope you enjoy posting here on MT!  Congratulations on your upcoming MA training and good luck!


----------



## mantis (Oct 23, 2005)

manderz1809 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am Miranda Mitchell. I live in Ohio and I am 13 years old. I watch lots of anime (and love to eat ramen) I have a deep interest in pentcak-silat, I am going to take lessons in November. Any of you professionals have tips for me?:idunno:


 welcome Miranda Mitchell. nice to have you here yah, i do have an advice for you study hard! jk just enjoy posting here, it's a good place to learn about the art  welcome again Ohio (hey, you didnt vote did you? jk)


----------



## Navarre (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, Miranda! Welcome to the forum. We're an odd group here so I'm sure you'll have lots of fun being part of it.    There are a lot of ppl from many different arts. It's cool to be able to find out about how different styles do things.  It's great that you're starting to study martial arts. It can change your life, no joke.  Glad to have you here!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome! Good luck with the pentjak silat. Just keep an open mind and a positive attitude and all will be well!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 23, 2005)

welcome to MT and good luck in your journey through the art!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Miranda! :wavey: Welcome to MT! Arnisador has given you good advice.  Hope you enjoy all of the different areas we have here & happy posting!

Best Wishes on your MA journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Miranda.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello, Mir and Welcome to MT!

I look forward to hearing of your progress in pentcak-silat.  You'll find this group here fun AND informative 

Again, welcome,

Egg, Only An


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard and happy posting.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 23, 2005)

manderz1809 said:
			
		

> I have a deep interest in pentcak-silat, I am going to take lessons in November. Any of you professionals have tips for me?


I just wonder about all of the martial arts out there that you chose Silat to take up? Don't know what part of ohio you're from but I"m sure there are plenty of good studios out there which can help you in any training.


----------



## MJS (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Miranda 

Welcome to the group~!  If you have any questions or problems, just ask away ~

Have Fun ~!!

~Tess


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 24, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Miranda! Lots of good info here, also some foolishness, all fun. I'd like to second Jason's inquiry- why pentcak silat? Seems like an interesting choice for a first martial art. 
Oh, and my standard greeting for Ohioans- glad to have another Buckeye on the boards!
Happy Training!


----------



## manderz1809 (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, it's a bit wierd...how I started martial arts in the first place. I was first exposed to Tae Kwon Do at age 7...from then I had read a lot about martial arts, but never participated. I had a really strong interest in Pencak-Silat...the forms, the movements, and all the shiny weapons. I may seem immature, but these classes are very important to me. I also study escrima, it's fun.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT.
only advice is to study hard and keep practicing.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome,

MT is a good group of People don't hesitate to ask any kind of questions. This site replies quick to your concerns. Enjoy MT.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm late... oh who's this?... ok... HI there Happy Posts...


----------



## Mike712 (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to mt.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome Miranda.  Feel free to ask any questions you might have along the way.


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope training goes well for you, and most importantly, never stop.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2006)

Aloha Miranda and welcome to the boards.  Happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2006)

Let me join the others and welcome you to MT..


----------



## Dragon Fist (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT Miranda, some of us here love anime too.


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training.....it is easy to quit....and anyone can quit.....loser quit.....Don't Quit when the going gets tough!

Also many times you will feel like you are not learning something....or look like you feel you have not process far?   It will be looking back on you past training...from the begining to present.....you will then see the steps you have taken to be where you are at now....

Like a seed planted, it than grows, little at time...each person will form his own tree...some will grow faster,  some taller,  some stronger, some with many branches.....but the fruits will bear in time......

For a young person.....pursue your goals.....the journey is worth it! ...Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------

